# auroa indicas



## budiholi (Dec 29, 2009)

hey goddess he says the starin is auroa indicas thats greek to me till i learn the diff types he got um from nirvana bought some seeds and only got a coupel females he gave me the clone from his momma


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Dec 29, 2009)

Huh??


----------



## Droopy Dog (Dec 29, 2009)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> Huh??


:yeahthat: 

Something other than complete gibberish might help.:holysheep: 

DD


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

My mama dogfaced in the bannana patch!


----------



## leafminer (Dec 29, 2009)

I think it makes more sense backwards:

momma his from clone, the me gave he females. Coupel (sic) a got only and seeds, some bought Nirvana. From um got he types, diff the learn I till me to greek, that's indicas auroa (sic).


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

Ooooh ok ty leafminer. Aurora indica is a very potent strain. If he got them from nirvana you got two good clones on ya. There are some new GJ that have popped up recently and i can't remeber who but they are growing the a.i. and papaya i think.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 29, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> Ooooh ok ty leafminer. Aurora indica is a very potent strain. If he got them from nirvana you got two good clones on ya. There are some new GJ that have popped up recently and i can't remeber who but they are growing the a.i. and papaya i think.


 
*I know i am growing Papaya and AI but it dosent make me talk like that.*
*lol*
*LH*


----------



## the chef (Dec 29, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl:  There's your guy!


----------



## gourmet (Dec 30, 2009)

> bought some seeds and only got a coupel females





Lefthand, how many females versus males did you get from your AI?


----------



## LEFTHAND (Dec 30, 2009)

gourmet said:
			
		

> Lefthand, how many females versus males did you get from your AI?


 
*Well to be honest.. as a tipical NEWBIE i didnt listen to advice and went out an bout fem seeds... so ( 0 ) and i havent had one hermi from them either so far.. ( knock on wood ) but now i know heheheheheh*

*I do ha 2 papaya moms and 1 AI left over clones.. still fems.. so there gonna be my next attemp.. even though i breaking another rule of having a femmed seeded  mom.. but ehhhhhhh .... who let the fonz in...*
*lol *
*give me 3 wks to a month and i will let ya know what makes of my papaya clones heheheh .. i think all wil be well..*
*actually ordering reg seeds from Nirvan, soon.. Papaya for sure.. the AI we will see after this last chop..*
*LH*


----------



## leafminer (Dec 30, 2009)

budiholi (cracks me up, are you from Lubbock, TX, LOL) Aurora is a fine stone. Strong stuff.


----------

